# degreaser and chain lube



## iamnowcool (Sep 25, 2014)

Do I have to buy these specifically at LBS or can these also be easily obtained at Home Depot and what not?

What's the difference between a degreaser from LBS and from Home Depot?


----------



## Jay Strongbow (May 8, 2010)

iamnowcool said:


> What's the difference between a degreaser from LBS and from Home Depot?


About $8. That's it.


----------



## obed (Jan 12, 2014)

lots of threads on lubrication on the forum with lots of useful information...from the super expensive to home brew... just use the search function and you can read for days.


----------



## tednugent (Apr 26, 2010)

iamnowcool said:


> Do I have to buy these specifically at LBS or can these also be easily obtained at Home Depot and what not?
> 
> What's the difference between a degreaser from LBS and from Home Depot?


I get lube from LBS. But search for HOme-brew .... using motor oil & odorless mineral spirits.

Degreaser? The difference is the bike brands rape you in terms of cost. I use Zep Orange Cleaner (in the gallon jug) from Home Depot.

Park Tool degreaser is a citrus cleaner that is extremely overpriced.


----------



## ibericb (Oct 28, 2014)

Chain lube - many options from the myriad of those marketed for bikes to the ever popular homebrew. Choose your poison - see this thread (some good reference links in the chain)

Degreaser - two basic options, solvent or aqueous, nothing special for bikes. For solvent, odorless mineral spirits works well. For aqueous, the citrus versions (ZEP, etc from HD) are popular, I like Simple Green Crystal Concentrate diluted 1:1 w/ water (Amazon $18 / gal).


----------



## ericm979 (Jun 26, 2005)

I found that good chain lube was better than my homebrew, both in cleanliness and chain life.

Either way I never degrease a chain, I just lube it and wipe off the excess lube and dirt.
Put a rag over the rim so you don't dribble lube on it and contaminate the brake pads.


----------



## pmf (Feb 23, 2004)

I'm a real fan of Zep citrus degreaser from Home Depot. A whole gallon costs $12. I think the degreaser at the LBS is the same thing, just in a lot smaller bottle for the same price. I don't dilute it. 

I tried home brew once, but its a really wet lube that attracts dirt. It has its fans and I'm sure it'll do the job. I've been using Rock and Roll for the last 2-3 years.


----------



## ibericb (Oct 28, 2014)

+1 on Rock N Roll. I use the Gold, road biking only, and then not much wet weather to deal with.


----------



## Oxtox (Aug 16, 2006)

I don't get the whole degreasing chains ritual.

waste of time and money.

wipe it down frequently, relube when necessary.


----------



## robt57 (Jul 23, 2011)

Oxtox said:


> I don't get the whole degreasing chains ritual.
> 
> waste of time and money.
> 
> wipe it down frequently, relube when necessary.



Count me in on this prospective.


----------



## Gregory Taylor (Mar 29, 2002)

Yup, especially if you use Rock n' Roll lubes. The solvent/carrier (which smells pretty volatile) that they use for Rock n' Roll essentially cleans the crud in the rollers as you apply the lube. Wipe (to clean the external crud), lube, wipe (get rid of excess), ride.


----------



## ibericb (Oct 28, 2014)

I'm not real big on degreasing either. Using Rock N Roll pretty much takes care of the chain. But I am big on clean, especially the drivetrain, and I manage to collect a lot of crud in various parts of the drivetrain other than the chain, as well as brakes, wheels, etc. For that reason I shoot for a once-a-month general cleaning (wash the bike) that includes using an aqueous-based degreaser and brush over the drivetrain components, then re-lubing everything.


----------



## pmf (Feb 23, 2004)

ibericb said:


> I'm not real big on degreasing either. Using Rock N Roll pretty much takes care of the chain. But I am big on clean, especially the drivetrain, and I manage to collect a lot of crud in various parts of the drivetrain other than the chain, as well as brakes, wheels, etc. For that reason I shoot for a once-a-month general cleaning (wash the bike) that includes using an aqueous-based degreaser and brush over the drivetrain components, then re-lubing everything.


I'm in your boat. Chains get mucked up, pulleys get clogged with debris. a clean drive train works better and lasts longer. I get 5-6k miles out of a chain.


----------



## Kerry Irons (Feb 25, 2002)

robt57 said:


> Count me in on this prospective.


Or maybe perspective.

Assuming we're talking road riding, use the following technique for successful ProLink or homebrew lube (1 part motor oil to 3-4 parts odorless mineral spirits) application and use:

1 - wipe the chain, cogs, pulleys, and chain rings clean with a rag. If there is gunk on the cogs, floss between them with a rag wet with OMS. 
2 – shift to the big ring and the smallest cog and drip on lube while pedaling slowly so that the chain just starts to drip lube. Aim the lube between the side plates and between the bushings and the side plates. 
3 - keep pedaling the cranks for a minute or so to loosen all the dirt on the chain and to get full penetration of the lube. 
4 - thoroughly wipe the chain, cogs, pulleys, and chain rings clean with a rag. 
5 - repeat steps 2-4 if the chain was really dirty 

Do this AFTER a ride, as you want to allow time for the solvent to evaporate before you head out on the road. If you do this every 300 miles or so (or when you get caught in the rain or other dirty conditions), you will not get any significant gunky buildup, and you won't have to remove the chain or the cassette to clean it , and no separate cleaning is ever required. This leaves lube on the inside parts, and wipes it off the outside parts, minimizing dirt pickup.

No lube is "perfect." A bright shiny chain that is clean to the touch but is well lubed and gives long mileage is still not possible. IMO, ProLink/home brew is the best compromise among commercial lubes. Other people have different opinions.


----------



## NJBiker72 (Jul 9, 2011)

Using Rock and Roll now. I think WD40 Dry is my favorite, but this is good. 

I use Simple Green for degreasing.


----------



## Rokh On (Oct 30, 2011)

I thought Simple Green had come out with a bike specific degreaser because of the alleged things the original did to the chain over time?


----------



## ibericb (Oct 28, 2014)

Simple Green® Bike Cleaner & Degreaser

There's also an aerosol version.


----------



## brianmcg (Oct 12, 2002)

I use a big purple jug of degreaser from walmart. cost about $2 per gallon. 

I buy big cans of WD-40 with the little spray nozzle. About $5 a can.

Been doing this for 25 years.


----------



## Duane Behrens (Nov 8, 2013)

brianmcg said:


> I use a big purple jug of degreaser from walmart. cost about $2 per gallon.


 I wouldn't buy degreaser at Walmart if it was 50 cents for a 55-gallon drum. White Lightning Clean Streak in the large spray can works great for chains and as a solvent for most anything else. Spray on, wipe down, lube, wipe down . . . look how pretty! . . . and ride.


----------



## robt57 (Jul 23, 2011)

Duane Behrens said:


> I wouldn't buy degreaser at Walmart if it was 50 cents for a 55-gallon drum. White Lightning Clean Streak in the large spray can works great for chains and as a solvent for most anything else. Spray on, wipe down, lube, wipe down . . . look how pretty! . . . and ride.


Me too on wally world.


I use Zep Citrus I get at Home Despot, great on grease. Especially on cassette and chain tar variety.  With lava hot water mixed in, as it is highly concentrated out of the gallon jug.


----------



## SPlKE (Sep 10, 2007)

I've gone through a lot of products and various concoctions of home brews over the years.

The best I've found and used for the past three years is Pro Link. 

I'm not the kind of guy who shills for a product, but this stuff works as advertised when used as directed. I use some pieces of old tee shirt with ProLink every few hundred miles. I do it a day before I ride to make sure the chain is dry when I hit the road.

I like it.


----------



## Natedogz (Aug 25, 2010)

obed said:


> lots of threads on lubrication on the forum with lots of useful information...from the super expensive to home brew... just use the search function and you can read for days.


Yes.



tednugent said:


> I get lube from LBS. But search for HOme-brew .... using motor oil & odorless mineral spirits.
> 
> Degreaser? The difference is the bike brands rape you in terms of cost. I use Zep Orange Cleaner (in the gallon jug) from Home Depot.
> 
> Park Tool degreaser is a citrus cleaner that is extremely overpriced.


Yes, and I'll have to try the Zep orange gallon jug. I used the Park citrus wiht my chain cleaner until it was gone and been using Simple Green gallon jug straight for drivetrain, diluted with water for bike washing.



Duane Behrens said:


> I wouldn't buy degreaser at Walmart if it was 50 cents for a 55-gallon drum. White Lightning Clean Streak in the large spray can works great for chains and as a solvent for most anything else. Spray on, wipe down, lube, wipe down . . . look how pretty! . . . and ride.


x2, I pretty much never shop at Wally World, had very bad experience there the other day and am done with that place. :mad5:


----------



## tednugent (Apr 26, 2010)

what's wrong with wally-world? I buy my motor oil for my car there, since they tend to have the best prices around, as well as fuel additives for my car (except for Startron, I go to West Marine for that)


----------



## crit_boy (Aug 6, 2013)

For a long time, I turned my nose up at using WD40 on bicycle stuff. For the last year and a half, I have used it to degrease my drivetrain. It is cheap, readily available, and works well. 

As for lube, I like pro link and rock-n-roll type lubricants. I dislike the wax based stuff. 

I wipe my chain every other ride. I like my bike and chain to be clean. I would also note that WD40 will be fine with no other lube for a ride or two.


----------



## Doc V (Dec 22, 2013)

I use Simple Green Pro HD from Home Depot, which you can buy by the gallon. The color is purple instead of green. I dilute it 1:3. This is probably the same formulation that is used in the bike formula. Regular Simple Green is not safe for prolonged, over 10 minutes, exposure to soft metals like aluminum and must be rinsed off. The Pro HD version was created for the airline industry and is safe for all metals.

For lube I use Finish Line Dry.


----------



## tihsepa (Nov 27, 2008)

OMS for cleaning. Everything.
Home brew for lube. OMS and Lucas additive.


----------



## Midlifecyclist (Nov 29, 2014)

Orange stuff from Menards, (like Zep) for degreasing, and chain saw oil, or 2-cycle engine oil, for oiling the chain. Wipe off the chain about once every week with rag.


----------



## hfc (Jan 24, 2003)

I degrease my chain by wiping it off with a rag every couple of rides. 

White lightning lube every 100 or 200 miles.


----------



## Oxtox (Aug 16, 2006)

hfc said:


> White lightning lube every 100 or 200 miles.


checked my maintenance log after today's ride...have ridden 773 miles since the last application of Chain L. 

drive train is still smooth and quiet.


----------



## ycastane (May 1, 2014)

I do home brew, 50/50 mineral spirit and synthetic motor oil, my chain used to get really dirty because I was not wiping down enough after applying lube not to mention I caught quite a few rainy days, I would wash the entire bike and I used mineral spirits first to remove most of the grime and lube and after spray regular simple green to remove the rest, get a toothbrush and brush the chain and spray with water, the chain comes out almost as clean as when I first bought it.

Although like everyone mentioned here, after you apply whatever lube you decide to use,if you wipe the chain enough to remove the excess your chain will still be shiny after a few rides, I did it this past weekend the right way, I wiped the crap out of the chain and applied lube several times and after 2 days and 140 miles my chain is still very clean!!,


----------



## Upnorth (Jul 4, 2013)

I wipe and lube with Pro Lube. Once every 6-7 weeks I remove chains, quick link installed. Drop chain in glass jar of acetone, shake and let sit 1/2 hour. Remove and spray off with degreaser - brake clean from Princess Auto cheapest option - same as high $$ degreaser from bike stores. Hang dry overnight and re lube and re install.


----------



## Fredrico (Jun 15, 2002)

Oxtox said:


> checked my maintenance log after today's ride...have ridden 773 miles since the last application of Chain L.
> 
> drive train is still smooth and quiet.


Second on Chain L! :thumbsup: 

Have been using it on commuter for a few years. Chain stays quiet five times longer than with Pro Link or the other fancy lubes. Viscosity of transmission fluid, but if properly applied, one drop on each roller, excess cleaned off with a rag, drive train stays clean. I wipe the chain off after the first ride on fresh lube, then its good for another 500 miles! :yesnod:


----------



## easyridernyc (Jan 10, 2008)

+1 on simply green degreaser...and there are a couple different versions of rock and roll, but the gold is like money in the bank. rock and roll is gud syht


----------



## NoCoGreg (Jan 3, 2015)

crit_boy said:


> I wipe my chain every other ride. I like my bike and chain to be clean. I would also note that WD40 will be fine with no other lube for a ride or two.


Just to clarify - WD40 now has a line of bicycle products which should not be confused with the original WD40 that is more of a penetrating oil than a lubricant.

WD40's wet lube contains a solvent which, in hot weather, seems to evaporate in a couple days. This leaves a much thicker lube inside the chain. The WD40 wet lube doesn't last nearly as long as Chain-L, but it's much less messy to apply. 

WD40's dry lube is quite popular with the mountain bikers out here in Colorado. I've only used it once on the MTB and so far it seems to perform great.

The original WD40 is a good penetrating oil and rust inhibitor, but it would be a last resort chain lube. Yes WD40 leaves a lubricating film but it's a really-really light film… 

Disclaimer - I have no connection to WD40, I'm just a happy customer


----------



## Midlifecyclist (Nov 29, 2014)

I like 3 in 1 oil, and use the orange stuff from Menards to degrease when I have to. I also wipe down the chain from time to time, normally weekly, when I'm checking the bike over for maintenance issues.


----------



## crit_boy (Aug 6, 2013)

crit_boy said:


> I wipe my chain every other ride. I like my bike and chain to be clean. I would also note that WD40 will be fine with no other lube for a ride or two.





NoCoGreg said:


> Just to clarify - WD40 now has a line of bicycle products which should not be confused with the original WD40 that is more of a penetrating oil than a lubricant.


Thanks for the clarification, but I use regular WD40. I have never tried the bicycle specific stuff. 

YMMV: Normally, I put my bike in the stand, saturate the chain with WD, spray it off with water, wipe chain with a paper towel, apply prolink, and wipe it off. Total of 5 minutes, repeat about twice a week. My chain is regularly bright and clean.


----------



## NoCoGreg (Jan 3, 2015)

Crit-boy - I'll have to give this a try. I'm always looking for efficient methods to clean/lube the chain.

Another technique I use after rinsing the chain with water and want it to dry fast(er), I'll run it thru a quick rinse cycle of alcohol. Rubbing alcohol is least expensive so that's what I usually use. 

The rubbing alcohol wicks nicely into a rag and the remaining alcohol evaporates quickly. In a big rush? Grab a hair dryer or heat gun on low temp. Water can interfere with lubricant getting into all the right places. A warmer chain also helps the oil wick into the rollers and plates.


----------

